# 20 gallon long~Oasis



## waterfaller1 (Jul 12, 2006)

Hello! I had to move out of the nano forum with this tank.. This tank will replace my ten gal.
My latest project:
20 gallon long AGA
Santa Fe Stand
Eheim 2234 Ecco
ADA Amazonia
ADA Brite Sand
Estes white sand
Lighting will be~ 2X 24 wt T-5 Nova Extreme & 2 X 18 wt Coralife FW
Yamaya stone
Manzanita Driftwood

The stuff










The tank cycling...water is very amber from the Amazonia










The stone









First hardscape









2nd attempt









I will be planting today..more to come.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 12, 2006)

A water change and first plants~


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I've been following your posts about this project. It looks like you are off to a very good start!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thank you Left C!


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

Great start you are on Waterfaller. Will this be a shrimp tank like some of your others? Update us when you can.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thank you for the compliment. Yes, it will have most of the inhabitants from the 10 gal. The shrimp are CRS, blue pearl, amano, and green lace. The fish are 10 Axelrodi rasboras, 4 corydoras habrosus,3 Kuhli loaches, and 2 Hara jerdoni.


----------



## Pitt420dude (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice looking tank already! I like the stand very much too.


----------



## jeremy1 (May 6, 2007)

Nice start. What kind of rocks and plants are you using?

Jeremy


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments! The stone is Yamaya stone from aquaforestaquarium.com.
So far the plants are~
Lobelia cardinalis 
mini pelia
potamogeton gayi
rotala wallichi
fissidens fontanus
flame moss
limnophylia aromatica
stargrass
dwarf hairgrass
needle leaf ludwigia
rotala indica
rotala macranda
alternanthera reinecki
sunset hygro
myrio green
mayaca fluviatilis
didiplis diandra
There are a few others, I have forgotten the names of. 
coming~mini rotala II
looking for~eriocaulon & toninas


----------



## jasonc (May 2, 2008)

Great setup/layout, hope more photos to update us......will follow your thread.


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice, Love the rocky layout


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks jasonc and pinto. I added dwarf chain sword, lileopsis maritius, and green temple.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 12, 2006)

Today's photo


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## V.PooH (Apr 25, 2008)

Really nice project! Do have plan to do background there?


----------



## jasonc (May 2, 2008)

Ya! Is time to get some background plants.....too bare at the back.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone! Yes, I will put a background. I should have painted it black. Any suggestions on what I could use?


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

felt black blue whatever


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 12, 2006)

New black background, intake cut.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

What! Cool Carole. How did you get it on there? And whats it called?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 12, 2006)

I got it at Office depot, it was called a foam presentation board. It is flat black and 36 X 48". I just cut one of the sections off..it's like a trifold. It stays back there on it's own just by the stand holding it up and the equipment on the back..it's perfect!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 12, 2006)

Bump for John


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

carole!!! would have never thought of that...its cheap and simple! great idea


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 12, 2006)

Hi bratyboy. I didn't even know that particular office depot was at that location, just happened on it. So I thought..hmm wonder what they would have? So I sort of found it by accident. It's perfect because it is a nice flat black. And...since it's a trifold, I have three more backgrounds.{one portion is twice the size as the other two} It only had to be trimmed a little on one side.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 12, 2006)

New pic from today


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 12, 2006)

New pic from today!


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

You can really see a very good growth increase between the last two photos.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 12, 2006)

Isn't that amazing, in only 4 days! I am in for it aren't I..lol..I will be trimming every week.


----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

I love this tank, everything is filling in nicely.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 12, 2006)

Hi NAL..thank you for the compliment.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 12, 2006)

Today's pic


----------



## Moon the Loon (Jun 4, 2008)

Awesome tank man. I really like the contrast of the substrate. Plants look really healthy. 4 thumbs up


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks so much


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

I like what you have done here. I tried doing something like that but it was a disaster. I know what I did wrong now.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks Brilliant. What did you do wrong?


----------



## Sterling919 (Jan 19, 2008)

OMG!!!

I'd love to have that tank and I'd love to have your results. Very beautiful setup.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks sterling919! I am very pleased with how this tank has turned out.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

waterfaller1 said:


> Thanks Brilliant. What did you do wrong?


Well, its hard to explain but I guess I mixed two different styles. I started out with a similar substrate but went in the wrong direction with hardscape...looked like an iwagumi rather then the nature look. If I redesigned the hardscape it may have looked better, instead I favored the hardscape and removed the sand. Your tank's substrate looked incredibly similar to mine so when I saw the hardscape and latest photo it hit me...


----------



## CobraGuppy (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice tank as always 

Do you have any pregnant crs yet?


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Very beautiful tank!

Thanks for posting the pics along the way--love to watch the progression. Keep the updates coming!

-Roy


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi waterfaller1

Your aquarium just keeps looking better and better.

I have a few questions if you don't mind.

Are you using an inline heater and a inline CO2 reactor? Which ones?

How is your Eheim 2234 Ecco filter working for? Would the larger 2236 be better?

I purchased a 20g long a few months before you started your project.
I now have 3 new filters that I can use with it. They are:
Eheim Classic 2213 
Eheim Ecco 2236
Filstar XP2

Which of these three would be the best choice? The 2213 may not work well with an inline CO2 reactor, but the other two surely will. All three are able to use the Hydor inline heater.

Thanks,
Left C

I'm sorry for all the questions.:smile:


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thank you everyone. Here's the latest photo~ I will need to take a new one, as I have removed and added plants.










I'll brb to answer your Q's


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 12, 2006)

Brilliant, I hope I can inspire you to try it again.
Thanks Harry, I think I might have seen one the other day doing that thing they do when they are berried. Not sure what the correct terminology is. Without a magnifying glass, I am pretty blind to little stuff..lol. I just got a new batch of CRS babies from Chikorita. I am not sure if I have had a male in the mix. I am hopeful now I will.
Roy, thanks...will do.
LeftC, thanks alot. I am experiencing on and off bouts with a little algae. Orlando told me not to look at it. "Just concentrate on growing plants, and keep pulling and picking".
I am certainly no expert with canister filters, as this is my first. I do like it, and think it has a pretty decent amount of flow, as long as you keep it clean. Maybe you might try running two? I noticed the shrimp keepers of Japan run as many as 5, though I think those tanks are bigger. Since you have the filters, maybe try them all out as it is cycling to see which one gives you a nice circular flow. It may depend on what type of plants and hardscape you choose too. I know that big ozelot sword I was keeping in the ten gallon really compromised the flow. The 2236 does use 8 wts, vs. 5 wts for the 2234.
Orlando told me he recommends reactors for tanks _over_ 20 gallons, he may have even said 40. For smaller tanks he said to use a diffusor. Are you trying to get away from any visible equipment?
I do not have the inline heater. It seemed the smallest one was too much for a 20 gallon{200 wts, right?}, to me anyway. I use a 100 wt stealth.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 12, 2006)

A few new additions are~ 9 baby P. Gertrudae,12 CRS{2 are blk/wht}, and 1 SAE. {thinking I might go back for another}
Any suggestions on a prefilter for the intake that is small enough so baby shrimp won't get swept away...but not such that it blocks the flow too much?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Thank you for the info, waterfaller1.

I never thought of using 2 filters. Hum ... interesting idea.

Your aquarium still gets better and better looking!!!


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

waterfaller1 said:


> ... Any suggestions on a prefilter for the intake that is small enough so baby shrimp won't get swept away...but not such that it blocks the flow too much?


Eheim has a nice prefilter that will work with your 494 12/16 tubing.
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3614
CD-900823 Pre-Filter Module $12.99
CD-902426 Replacement Pad $2.49

http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCa...refilter?&query=prefilter&queryType=0&offset=


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks, I wonder if anyone has used this? I called Big Al's, they carry the part, but not the replacement pads.{which seems dumb}


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 12, 2006)

LeftC, I tried your lighting schedule today..both sets on for 8 hrs. For the first time my plants pearled.
Today's pics




























the nanos


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

waterfaller1 said:


> Thanks, I wonder if anyone has used this? I called Big Al's, they carry the part, but not the replacement pads.{which seems dumb}


It's: ASWO# 7705.
http://www.bigalsonline.com/edealin...its=&sortby=&query=7705&submit.x=2&submit.y=9


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

waterfaller1 said:


> LeftC, I tried your lighting schedule today..both sets on for 8 hrs. For the first time my plants pearled.


That's great!


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I just got a Sanibel 30"x12" stand for use with either my 20L or my 37g. You can contact them and they will take $30 plus shipping for the 30"x12" stand: http://home.shop.ebay.com/items/Pet...5fcatrefZ1QQQ5fcatrefZ1QQ_sacatZ1281QQ_ssovZ1


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 12, 2006)

That's a nice stand too. I'm not starting another tank though...


----------



## roybot73 (Feb 5, 2008)

waterfaller1 said:


> LeftC, I tried your lighting schedule today..both sets on for 8 hrs. For the first time my plants pearled.


http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...52382-roybot73-20l-ada-60-p-2.html#post395209
Not to steal glory here, but I think you asked me about the lighting schedule?:noidea:


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 12, 2006)

Ahh..my apologies.:yield:Thank you Roybot. I was concerned because my colorata's colorata was draining right out. I am hopeful it will recover it's former beauty as it gets adjusted to this new schedule.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

lookin good r my shrimp in there somewhere


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

waterfaller1 said:


> Ahh..my apologies.:yield:Thank you Roybot. I was concerned because my colorata's colorata was draining right out. I am hopeful it will recover it's former beauty as it gets adjusted to this new schedule.


Thanks!

I searched for a long time about waterfaller1's lighting schedule.

Brain farts are getting more and more common with me.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 12, 2006)

Happy 4th of July!
Some new plants & some removed. Still having hazy water issues.



























Pics aren't that great..will work on some better ones. I need to get this water clear before it will look it's best.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 12, 2006)

I replaced the 24" nova extreme with another 30" 2 X 18 wt Coralife T-5, so now they match.
Did a big trim on R. verticillaris.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

LOVE your tank! It's really pretty. I have the same problem with my R. Colorata. It is only pink when it float on the top of the water. I'm sure my new lights will fix that. Can't wait! It's gonna be so neat.

Now I have to think about better water distribution. When my plants get thicker I think I'm gonna need more water movement.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 12, 2006)

Pics from a rainy day today..



















Thanks Tex Gal!


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm glad that you did a big trim. It sure was distracting from the beauty of your whole aquarium. 

When I looked at the pic with the big wad of green, that's all I noticed.

Great job!!!!!!


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Such a nice aquarium. I love that you are adding different plants to find what you like.

Great job so far.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 12, 2006)

Left C said:


> I'm glad that you did a big trim. It sure was distracting from the beauty of your whole aquarium.
> 
> When I looked at the pic with the big wad of green, that's all I noticed.
> 
> Great job!!!!!!


Thank you Left C and Aquamx. Yes, that plant just took off like wild. I want to learn how to properly trim this tank for the best look. Some plants need to grow in more, others need to be trimmed. I think I am done adding plants. I just added a few stems of tonina fluviatilis. I removed quite a few that I started with.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 12, 2006)

Update~ new filter and lily pipes!
right









mid









left









fish are loving it









FTS









side









Cal Aqua Labs Lily Pipes from Green Leaf Aquariums!









topdown









I just hooked up my new 2215/37 Eheim filter and Cal Aqua Labs lily pipes from Green Leaf Aquariums!{thanks Orlando!}
Next, I want to trim the colorata & wallichi in the back.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Wow Carol!

Your aquarium keeps looking better and better!!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thank you LeftC! I removed the R. indica that is near the erio yesterday,and trimmed what is on the left. The new flow is mixing my substrate with the sand, I need one of those sand tools. I also trimmed the colorata. I have some UG coming this week, and may put that across the front and cut the indica way back.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Any updates and pics?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 12, 2006)

The update is not good. I have had alot of problems with algae and plants dieing. Something is still off in my dosing.
I replanted several plants with new ones this morning.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 12, 2006)

Update pics
I swapped out my 6700K bulbs for 10K's
I got an inline diffusor. I need to place the new one, I broke the first one.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

What a difference the bulb makes. Have you noticed any difference in the plant growth, Carole?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 12, 2006)

gravy9 said:


> What a difference the bulb makes. Have you noticed any difference in the plant growth, Carole?


Yes, and the color came back in the reds, the algae is gone, the pantanal is opening like it should, and my erio is coming back!


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Good to hear, Carole. 

I'm going through a lot of algae myself in one of my tanks. Probably overfeeding the fish. Just trimmed the plants yesterday and changed my feeding. Got a few rosy barbs too.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 12, 2006)

I made some changes. I took out the driftwood and the cyperus helferi. How do you like it?


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

I love it! I have noticed that your "river" keeps shrinking! Now, it is just a little "creek"! 

I would suggest putting the wood back in as I feel the left side looks a little empty now. I think that it would also help highlight some of the plants on the left as well. Otherwise, it is gorgeous! Where's your Erio????!!!!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks Donald, the 'river' comes and goes, depending on how much I mess with it to fix it. The wood is out and it's staying out. I got tired of fighting the bba on it, since it was directly under the high lighting. The erios are there, the big one got alot of algae back when I was fighting it, I had to remove alot of it. It's a tiny scrawny thing now, but no algae.


----------

